# 1-7 daily...



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Doors frozen shut, pooper trying to tell me I shoulda stayed in bed, dang it's windy!!


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

Days like this make me wish I was not so cheap and spent the money on good winter boots. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Dude, good luck, I stayed in. Went to load up and it was easily gusting close to 25 or 30 across a field behind my house. We were going to go all day but thinking about tomorrow. I'm going to try and go about midday and find a spot out of this wind. Kill a big one!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Good luck and stay warm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

To many layers started sweating while climbing up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Got up at 3:45... went to let the dogs out and a section of fence blew down... decided to sit out the morning. I'll head up around lunch.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

It helps...


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

We B Here. Seeing deer already so it might be worth it


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I am up in YR. Hard to find a dry spot. My Christmas stocking had some heated insoles in it. They are working great.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Good luck, boys. Looks raw out there.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

27 degrees and 22 MPH north winds!!! I saw several deer in the fields on the way home! I was planning on going tonight!!!


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

One of my partners is at the plantation and he's seen 5 this morning, but they jumpy in the wind.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> It helps...


Gotta put them inside your boots. Anything helps. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Wind in Munson is blowing tree top not blowing low. Bushes not moving much


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

lettheairout said:


> Gotta put them inside your boots. Anything helps.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Gets too hot for me then


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> Gets too hot for me then


Wonder if you slide those big soccer socks over your boots to hold the warmers in place if it would help some. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

TFRIZZ30 said:


> Days like this make me wish I was not so cheap and spent the money on good winter boots.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once my feet get cold it's all over.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

Buck down x 2! Cell service sucks. Will get pics ASAP. Waiting on help to drag one of them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I will just leave this here....


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Two does feeding through


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Up at 7 and 3 huge does in back yard. Thought they were the donkeys!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Just a heads up to everyone in a stand this morning. I just went out to start my truck and it's cold out there.

Good luck

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

skiny watr said:


> Buck down x 2! Cell service sucks. Will get pics ASAP. Waiting on help to drag one of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Since it rained most of the night here I couldn't get my 4wheeler and all the crap loaded on my truck so decided at 4 this morning it wasn't gonna happen either, gonna run to academy then get back home and head to the club for the eve hunt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

skiny watr said:


> buck down x 2! Cell service sucks. Will get pics asap. Waiting on help to drag one of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


Yaaaaaawwwwwn.......


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boys, I just ate some fresh sausage I had ground from the nanny I shot last day of archery... Holy sweet Mary mother of mercy. That was good... 

About to gear up and head north I reckon. Wind has slacked off substantially here in gulf breeze. Planning on being up a tree by 1pm.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> Boys, I just ate some fresh sausage I had ground from the nanny I shot last day of archery... Holy sweet Mary mother of mercy. That was good...
> 
> About to gear up and head north I reckon. Wind has slacked off substantially here in gulf breeze. Planning on being up a tree by 1pm.


It ain't changed here. Still blowing a Gail. But probably gonna head to Bama in a bit so my wife can hunt. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I just picked up 10 glazed and 2 lemon filled with a cheese danish (for me) on top!! Milton bakery baby!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Pick your battles. I don't know if I have enough hand and toe warmers to survive today, but deer are moving pretty good here at the house. Saw 9 this morning, and saw a big, wide 9 point in the daylight for the first time yesterday. I see him often at night under the yard lights, but this was my first daylight sighting.

Codwrinkle texted me saying it sure was cold in the stand this morning, but I bet his fat butt is in his recliner.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm leaving the house at high noon. Maybe.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Where the ref and his flag??


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

That was so terrible I had to stop and get a bunch of Milton Bakery doughnuts to cheer me up. Seriously, that was miserable, didn't see crap. There were a dozen trucks on poplar head church on the way out, never seen so much traffic in there. Spot=ruint


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Just ran 4 out of a plot at 12 noon


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

We saw three this morning total all nannys, going back this evening. They will move before the sun sets in this cold.


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

Can't post pics. Cell service sucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

sure said:


> That was so terrible I had to stop and get a bunch of Milton Bakery doughnuts to cheer me up. Seriously, that was miserable, didn't see crap. There were a dozen trucks on poplar head church on the way out, never seen so much traffic in there. Spot=ruint


Man drive heaven through there.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Left the house at noon. Had two does in the field behind the house feeding. Headed to a new spot this evening. Scouting trip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

skiny watr said:


> Buck down x 2! Cell service sucks. Will get pics ASAP. Waiting on help to drag one of them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

It's Espo, the new guy. :001_huh:


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's classic... 

Just got settled in... not many tracks since the rain. A little nervous in this narrow pine, she's a swayin'...


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

Had to drive 15 miles to get it to upload! 7pt & 8pt 138lbs & 176 lbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Will upload in contest thread tomorrow when I get closer to cell tower


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

skiny watr said:


> Had to drive 15 miles to get it to upload! 7pt & 8pt 138lbs & 176 lbs


Good haul! :thumbup:


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Did you kill em in a pile or where they separate coming in. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Did you kill em in a pile or where they separate coming in.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12




About 15 minutes apart and separate trails. Crossing a road. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Very nice , congrats !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Spent all morning out in the cold working on hunting vehicles. Made the sequoia worse but got the golf cart back going. No heat in the sequoia... broke the damn blend door. Guess I'll be pulling the dash. Gonna get dressed and go sit in a box.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

2 button heads in the greenfield. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tightline (Oct 4, 2007)

Good job Phillip!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats on the bucks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats on a dynamic duo!!! WTG!!!!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Cowhorn and a spike feeding through


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jgraham154 (Jul 15, 2008)

Trying to get my 10 year old son his first kill of the year!!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Posted up, kinda breezy...... kinda cool....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

at the edge of this swamp and pine edge, definitely be in here in the morning


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> View attachment 853857
> at the edge of this swamp and pine edge, definitely be in here in the morning
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Good looking spot!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

2 does slipping through...


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Found it couple weeks ago, first time getting in here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

skiny watr said:


> Good looking spot!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Congrats on those bucks by the way! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Just got busted by one of my target bucks out back......heading out, got to do some freeze proofing before dark


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Buck DOWN!


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

doradohunter said:


> Buck DOWN!


Let's see him!!!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nothing else seen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Pics on the way. Have to resize


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

It's a goodun


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

doradohunter said:


> Pics on the way. Have to resize


Must be a goodun!!! I never have to resize any of my buck pics!!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Didn't see a deer... did see a bobcat, but couldn't get a decent shot on him.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

We didn't see anything. Had some song dogs singing as we got out of the shooting house. 


sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Who got blue lighted on Munson hwy just before carpenters park. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> Who got blue lighted on Munson hwy just before carpenters park.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


Idk, but there was a pile of grouper troopers on Indian ford about a mile east of munson highway.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

As I topped the hill on Munson hwy 2 pulled out in front of me off Indian ford. Followed the truck till just before carpenters the lit him up. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Wife seen 2 I seen O, try again in the am


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Interesting! I've seen more green jeans out there this year than I ever have.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Finally


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Froze my butt off all day and ran does. Face is wind burned and glad to be home. May go sit tomorrow afternoon. Dang it was cold today! &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice congrats!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

One more


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Florida deer?


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Baldwin County


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Saw a huge owl, a basket 6 and a nanny, let em fly/walk. Espo got attacked by a bobcat. It was cold.


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

They were back by poplar head church road this am as well. A guy came by and yelled to us warning us they were down the road as he sped off in his old chevy.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

He is broke on one side, would have been a nice 11 point


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

This is my first antlered buck. I've killed a spike and does but never a buck.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a damn fine one man!


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

I didn't see nothing this evening my buddy seen 4 one was a small buck. Back at it tomorrow AM.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Man that is a cool g2 on his right side. Congrats!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Try'n Hard said:


> Man that is a cool g2 on his right side. Congrats!


His other side has a kicker as well. Wish he would have been whole.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Seen 4 does this morning. Seen a stud buck while walking into one of team stuckem's spots. Of course neither one of us had a gun with us. It was sunning on the edge of a branch and old cut over. We got about 50 yards of him and he stood up and trotted off. Then seen 2 does and a button buck this afternoon .


----------



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Congratulations that buck definitely has some character

Team 9


----------



## k mak (Dec 28, 2016)

Very cool buck congrats!


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm still high on the moment


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Thats a cool rack and congrats! ✊


----------



## TFRIZZ30 (Jun 26, 2014)

That is an awesome first buck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Yessir, that's a fine one! Even broken places add character to the antlers, and that one is quite unique.


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

That's awesome congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argoram (Feb 14, 2009)

Good one indeed. Congrats.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice buck.

I believe the January seal has been broken now.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice Nice Nice!!! CONGRATS!


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Awesome first buck ! Congrats! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiny watr (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice buck!!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

